# 5-6 week flower everyone HELP please



## teddy d (Dec 7, 2011)

I always seem to have a problem pushing my plnats past 7 weeks flower before they start dying and the brown leaves are literally becoming part of the bud material.

I have 3 strains under 1000 watt parabolic reflector in ffof soil, using dynagrow nutes, water ph'ed. temps from day=90(peak) night=70 (lowest in winter w/ heater)

im at 5 1/2 weeks and they look like ****! can i recover them and push them a w=few more weeks or should i just chop them?
basically the buds are still green (i cut one plant down and it looks good)
but the rest of the plant material is bright yellow /dead
from the middle of the plants up. the bottome lowest growth is datk green.

does anyone know why this keeps happening to me. I can never get my plants to 8-9 weeks... always early harvest  help!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2011)

looks like they are praying for more mag.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 7, 2011)

IMO, 90 is too warm.  What ppms are your running?  What is the N-P-K?  It looks to me like they are running out of N too soon.


----------



## Kushluvr (Dec 7, 2011)

you need to feed them longer with stronger strength......it looks like you gave up on em! at 5 weeks...i would be near the 1200ppm range and up! i would feed them full strength nutes whatever you got...if you are already, do 1.5 or 2x, then!!!

feed them....


----------



## teddy d (Dec 7, 2011)

im in soil so im afaid to lock out nutrients. i chpped 2 plants but if you guys think feeding them hard can pull them anouther 2 -3 weeks ill try it at least.

i vegged in plain FFOF soil till they were about 14 inches tall then switched to dyna-gro bloom im at 3ml per gal last watering. 

*im just never sure if im locking out nutes with salt build up or under feeding...*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 8, 2011)

Your plants look like you are starving them to death.  Nute lockout generally comes from improper pH.  Nute burn from too many nutes.  What does the Dyna-gro bottle recommend?  A 3ml per gallon dose does not seem like it could be much food...have you checked the ppms?  I used Dyna-gro when I first started hydro, but was really not that impressed with it.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 8, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> during full flower around about the half way point in FFOF i really have to step up the nutes. I mean i hitting them with 10ml base nutes and 10ml bloom, plus cal and mag switching almost every other watering and they still seem hungry on some strains.
> 
> honeslty i wold just harvet that plant before the yellowing gets too far into the buds, i think your lant is a little to far for any help.


 

Are you stepping up the nutes til the end?


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 8, 2011)

I like to keep the veg nutes going for the first 2 weeks of 12/12. jmo


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 8, 2011)

I let mine run outta Nitrogen b4 they are complete. They yellow out and drop off but not at week 5, typically towards the end of week six but they're not THAT yellowed and dried...Heat also causes intensified yellowing/shriveling, imo.


----------



## stevetberry (Dec 8, 2011)

If I understand correctly you are running a non air cooled reflector with a 1000 watt bulb and if the room is getting 90F then it is probably even hotter right underneath the bulb, IMO they are burnt up and also lacking nutrients like everyone else mentioned.  By the second week of flowering I am usually peaking at about 1400 ppms.  I do hydro and use 600 watt lights and I often let my plants get to tall and they get a litttle to close to my air cooled reflectors and the leaves near the top of the plant finally get burnt up by the 9th week.  My room temperature taken in the perimeter of my lighting never gets above 80F.


----------



## teddy d (Dec 8, 2011)

so yeh, 48 inch parabolic reflector, the room is not 90F the  canopy sometimes can get that warm though.
most times its 68 night 86 day canopy (under the reflector& bulb)

if the yellow (shake) leaves get into the part that will remain after trimming im gonna cut em....

DYNA-GROW calls for 1/4 - 1/2 teaspoons per gallon

I was giving 3 ml = 0.6 tsp and I flushed good before flower and a week ago also.

so today i gave  6 ml per gallon of dyna grow BLOOM.  and a very light foliar spray on all the plants to try to FEED THE CRAP OUTA THEM!


----------



## teddy d (Dec 8, 2011)

Im switching to hydro DWC after this. but as of now all your ppm talk means nothing to me.... its soil.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 8, 2011)

Why did you flush?? Never a need to flush unless to correct an issue, you likely helped remove food from the starving gals, leading to worsening conditions.


----------



## teddy d (Dec 9, 2011)

I thought it was common practice to flush between cycles. and i heard those dudes from ghs saying you can never flush to much. they said flush every few weeks let the root system get bone dry then water heavy and feed...

i know i lot a peeps hate those dudes though so please dont get into a debate about ghs  guys.. thanks


----------



## Roddy (Dec 9, 2011)

That's not flushing, that's watering. If they called that flushing, better steer clear of them...and I know nothing about GHS.

Watering: Wait until the pants are fairly dry...bone dry?? NO WAY!! I stick my finger in up to second knuckle, if dry, then time to water. If you've never felt a plant ready to be watered, pick the pot up and note it's weight...then water that gal until she's fairly saturated (not drowning, but run-off is a good indicator as long as you aren't just pushing the water thru, water slow to let the soil absorb). After she's watered, pick her up again and note the weight!!

Flushing is pouring water through excessively in an attempt to clean out the impurities in the soil. Usually, it's several gallons of water. No, I have never once flushed unless I had a build-up issue!

GHS...greenhouse seeds?? They distribute seeds, I'd not ask them how to grow!


----------



## teddy d (Dec 9, 2011)

most of the plant matter is dead or yellow but all the buds are nice and green so as long as i can keep feeding them and the buds dont yellow ill keep pushing them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 9, 2011)

teddy d said:
			
		

> Im switching to hydro DWC after this. but as of now all your ppm talk means nothing to me.... its soil.



Doesn't matter if you are growing soil or hydro, ppms do matter.  IMO, you really need to know how much you are feeding your plants.  Different strains can have far different nutrient needs.  I push my nuyes until I see some nute burn and then pull back a tiny.  

Also, info I finally found on Dyna-gro bloom said 1/2 to 1 t per gallon.  However, this should only be used as a guideline.  I have some strains that burn if I go over 1200 ppm and some that almost starve at those concentrations.  Your plant will show you what it needs.  I believe that yours is saying that it needs way way more food.


----------



## teddy d (Dec 9, 2011)

thats strange the bottle says 1/4-1/2 tsp

i dont have a ppm/ec meter but i will cuz im getting a tent and switching to dwc buckets soon.
this is my last soil grow so if i can push em a few more weeks ill be happy.

THG i saw one of your grows a while back where you pulled 5 oz off one plant in a small grow space! hydro is starting to impress the hell out of me and i like the amount of fine tuning and control that comes with it. 

its winter here and i cant stand supermarket produce. I think im goanna do tomatoes right next to my super lemon haze hehe


----------



## Irish (Dec 9, 2011)

your plants look like those that have had a severe ph problem the entire grow. to me anyway. did you supplement the ffof any? if so, with what? do you water with well water? how do you check ph? i'd like to help you figure out the problem that got you here at this point, rather than try to fix a severe issue that most likely hasnt got enough time to turn around. (i'm not saying you cannot turn it, just not my cup o tea at that point. sorry).

you seem to have the tools of knowledge you need to be successful, but to be honest, your style needs to be reworked, (or tweaked), just a little bit.

please do a grow journal here in the future, and let us run that with you from start to end, and we'll get you straightened around good to where your happy.

i know it don't help now, about best i got. good luck...hope to see a gj from you here in the future. peace...


----------



## teddy d (Dec 9, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> your plants look like those that have had a severe ph problem the entire grow. to me anyway. did you supplement the ffof any? if so, with what? do you water with well water? how do you check ph? i'd like to help you figure out the problem that got you here at this point, rather than try to fix a severe issue that most likely hasnt got enough time to turn around. (i'm not saying you cannot turn it, just not my cup o tea at that point. sorry).
> 
> you seem to have the tools of knowledge you need to be successful, but to be honest, your style needs to be reworked, (or tweaked), just a little bit.
> 
> ...



I'll answer your questons one at a time

no there wasn't problems with the grow, vegged in FFOF soil for 3-4 weeks plants seemed small but we lost power for 3-4 days due to weather so I switched to 12/12 anyway.(growing perfectly)

I have city water
I have digital ph meter(calibrated)
flushed good with hose before 12/12
flushed at about week 3 or 4 with a hose then feed heavy/w  ph'd water.

they slowly get yellow like a mid flower plant would do so i didnt think anything of it.

within a week the **** is all yellow with necrosis


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey Teddy, from one soil container grower to another... It looks like N deficient and probably caused by nutrient lockup do to toxic soil. I would 'flush' the soil slowly with at least 3 gallons per plant and when the plants are ready for more water (about 1 to 2 days) I would give a normal 'flower' feeding. I always flush my soil every 2 weeks! This way there is no problem for the plants to absorb the nutes rapidly. Also, I would cut off the large fan leaves that are more than 50% yellow and rust!!! These leaves are just taking energy and water away from the healthy parts of the plant. My soil plants schedule: 
Day1 : nutes (1 gallon for 8 plants)
Day2 : water, 1 gallon am and 1 gallon pm
Day3 :  water, 1 gallon am and 1 gallon pm
Day4 : nutes again
Day5 : water again
Day6 : water again
Day7 : nutes again
Day8 : water
Day9 : water
Day10 : double nutes (still 1 gallon for 8 plants, but twice the strenght)
Day11 : water
Day12 : flush!!!
When the soil is ready (1 or 2 days) nutes again and start over.

I hope this helps! I know many here don't believe in flushing, but I swear by it! Don't let your soil become toxic!!!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 10, 2011)

Flushing should only be done as a fix, not as a normal routine....imho. If you're getting build-ups and such, you're not doing something proper. I never flush!


----------



## Hick (Dec 10, 2011)

you should need to water daily. *Only* if plants are terribly rootbound. Mj "needs" a drying cycle to supply air to the roots. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33242 <---- 
tedy.. I concur with the majority, they are starving. Be it from weak concentration, ph imbalance, or too much 'flushing', they're hungry "IMO".


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 10, 2011)

You will find most here never flush, not even for harvest, in 3 1/2 years i have yet to flush a single plant. jmo


----------



## teddy d (Dec 10, 2011)

thanks for your replys

i always let the soil dry out really well between waterings to let the roots get a lot of oxygen. 

im just gonna keep feeding heaving and watching the buds each day for continued yellowing. as long as the buds are green im gonna keep pushing them as long as i can. 

ill post back with an update when something changes


----------



## teddy d (Dec 12, 2011)

so it looks like they are to far gone. i gotta chop em.

I thought it was normal mid flower yellowing and within a few days it had gotten away from me to the point where i couldnt save them. theres just no foliage left.... owell I wont let this happen again thats for sure.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear, chalk that one up to a learning experience and move on!!!


----------



## soil (Dec 12, 2011)

i agree with the rest. they were starving, but you have to pat attention to your foods next run. even when your "pumping them" with food , your pumping them with only "bloom" nutes. 
when your constantly giving her 3-12-6 , they are not getting near enough N for week 2 or 3 or whenever this started.

all that P will lock out the tiny bit of N thats in there. get a better balance on your food next time. 

you look as if everything is right , except your scared over overfeeding just like i was. now your starving them. no big deal ....its all in learnin. 

if you can keep them fan leaves green till the end or close to it , then they will do what you want them to.  more N an less P next run. most bloom food by itself is not enough to keep them green an healthy.








soil


----------

